# Seattle Wa area pigeon wanted



## Susanhilliard (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a feral pigeon with a broken wing that I took into my parrot aviary a couple years ago. He is doing well but I think he'd like pigeon company. He displays for the parrots but they are not interested in anything he does. I'd like to find a hen who is also flightless to keep him company. Does anyone have such a hen? 
Thanks,
Susan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please check back, Iam sure there is the perfect hen out there for you. there are a few members here who have connections with rehabbers and foster care siturations.


----------



## elenofseattle (Aug 18, 2013)

*I have juvenile pigeon*

I don't know if it is a hen, he is healthy,I had him for two days,but I need to find him home, since I have cats.
Please call 206-669-4714
Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons shouldn't be housed with parrots. The parrots can and have taken the beak off a pigeon, who has no defense against a parrot. I hope they aren't allowed out together.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

elenofseattle said:


> I don't know if it is a hen, he is healthy,I had him for two days,but I need to find him home, since I have cats.
> Please call 206-669-4714
> Thank you.


Elen...is the pigeon eating on his own?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just sent your number to a friend of mine in Seattle.


----------

